# Dahlia....4 yo Alpine doe



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well here is the alpine doe I got yesterday. She needs a little work on her feet, some loose minerals and some time to adjust.In the pics, you can see darker areas...these are where she has a lot less hair...she should be more of the brown color, so hopefully her coat will grow in nice and shiny.

Today she had Ivomec, sel/e gel, copper bolus, cd&t, dimethox, and was python dusted...she is not impressed....:lol: but she will be clean


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That's awesome Stephanie! She just needs a little minor work, her body condition is good! And its that time of year were everyone needs a little work, its been the year of never ending winter.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So true! I wanted to cry looking at the forecast for this week!! :hair: My goat kids are freezing


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey I'd be mad too if I was brought to a new home and stuffed/injected/dusted with 100 different things! Haha, but she'll get over it!
She'll look lovely when she's caught up on nutrition And her coat grows back  .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I think she looks like a miniature moose :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It snowed today, its supposed to snow more this week, and why is it still dipping below zero? I told Brandon we are just going to jump from this winter straight into next.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You know, give her those weird waddle things and a set of antlers and she could pass as one. A really short one  .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any suggestions as to why she doesn't seem to be drinking? Changed from a black bucket to a white bucket tonight to see if that helps...never had an animal that didn't drink and didn't seem sick...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try putting a 1/4 cup of powdered Tang in her water. My boys love it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man! I love Tang and almost, almost bought it at Bj's yesterday....I got Lipton lemon iced tea instead...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She might like iced tea. Just put enough to flavor the water.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll do that in the morning...thanks Jill, yet again


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's so cute!! love her colouring!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...she is now drinking. I used a white bucket...
I just hope she hasn't given herself an infection because of not drinking for a while...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl. I bet she will be fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen 
I hope so....I've yet to introduce her to the herd. She is a pushy doe from what I have seen and from what the other woman told me.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've read alpines can be pushier than Nubians. Buttercup is much more of witch than Missy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is Buttercup an alpine?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's my black one. she's more alpine than missy (judging by the ears and markings)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahhh, I thought I had heard they were bossy lil things. We'll see. I hope she can fit in here ray: I'd like to breed her at least once if she is not already bred. They said she was in with a buck from mid December to when I got her so she should be I would think...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope she's bred. sounds like you guys need more milk!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness...we sure do. I am milking Heidi once a day...all that goes to the two bottle babies and she feeds her babies all day...so 4 kids.
Then Daisy's evening milk goes to the bottle babies....so I get like 2 pints a day...for a family of 5.......


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe try some mo'milk herbs and see if you can get more milk out of your girls?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I was wondering that....or if it would be pushing a ff too far.

I could give it to Heidi though.........hmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The herbs only help them to their full potential. They can't create more milk that isn't there. So giving the herbs won't hurt them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I think I have some ordering to do then...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

plus, the herbs used also helps kill parasites, so there's really no harm. you can also make your own (just do equal mix of fennel, dill and fenugreek).


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I was wondering that...if it was an equal mix.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it may not be, but it'll work.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

True...I'll have to see where they sell all of those...I have seen fennel and dill, but not fenugreek


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you don't NEED all three. if you can only find fennel and dill, those will work. I couldn't find dill, so I had made mine fennel and fenugreek.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so maybe I'll go that route...I have dill weed..and dill seeds. All I'd need to buy is fennel.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I decided to try to train her on the stand.....once I got her to get up there, I noticed in short order....she has never been on a stand... :sigh: Ok, I'm up for a challenge....she will now be getting grained every night on the stand. Once she realizes the stand is not a big scary place, I'll start working on getting her used to being touched on her udder and teat area. I can't believe you would have an alpine and not milk it!!! :lol:
Maybe that's because I am addicted to goats milk now


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my....yes you have your hands full! good luck with training. I hope she's a quick learner!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks...she seems to be getting more comfortable...she likes my sweet feed but she doesn't like alfalfa pellets...going to have to work on that.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mine hated it for a while too. she used to pick through it. but now, she eats it no problems.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll just keep putting it in there....maybe she will start eating it. I'm still not sure if she is bred or not.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hopefully she is. what's her pooch look like?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...you know....I have not looked  I'll have to see if I can get a pic lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, we did her first foot trim today since we got her....she is NOT a fan  It took 3 of us with her IN the stand. She is the one who had previously had to have tree loppers used to cut her "skis" off  So she really doesn't like it.
Anyway, after that i put her outside in the girls area....they are still headbutting....but so far, no issues.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eeks... 3 people huh..? Hopefully she will settle in nicely for you... She's beautiful!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She was really traumatized by the first clipping I think from the woman I got her from...she said it took her 3 people too and that her feet were so bad it was ridiculous. They look MUCH better now but will take time to straighten out. All the adults are together now and so far, so good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is able to be in with the herd.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Me too....I'll be trying to keep her if possible. Now i just need to see if she is a fence jumper. That's the next test


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update on Dahlia....she is not a fence jumper! Yay! She is,however, my new herd queen I believe. She can be bossy and pushy, but not so bad that it is extremely disruptive. I think she is bred by the looks of her pooch, I really need to get pics on here for you guys to look at. Maybe this weekend.

Oh, and she now looks forward to her sweet feed/alfalfa pellet mixture. I give her 2 cups a day in case she is bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it is going well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen, so far so good. Her teats are not to promising looking...we'll see how she milks.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hoping she is bred...;-) I'm glad she is containable;-) Can't wait for more pics;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, here we go...is she bred? Her teats look bad...her attachment looks even worse..lol....but, hey, whaddya want for free?

Her pooch tells me yes, her body says no....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, her vulva is pointing down..., so I'm voting bred. Her teats are long though which would make for easy milking;-) Free is a very good deal, she might surprise you;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I couldn't tell if my girls were bred by looking at them until their last month and udder started filling...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She was with 2 bucks for a while...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

starting mid-december for a couple months.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would be watching her udder closely for filling up anytime. If she was with 2 bucks for awhile, she is most likely bred. So even if she took at the end of Dec you still have time that would be the end of May beginning of June for kidding, so you still have some time for her to "plump" up...;-)


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

She looks so sweet


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, I may start a thread to see how many people think she's bred.....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I vote yes as well.....


----------

